
Introducing HelloSign for Eventbrite: Attendees Can Now Sign Waivers Online - guiseppecalzone
https://www.hellosign.com/eventbrite
======
mikestew
I guess the only news to me is, "wait a minute, they dont already do this?"
I'm a runner, I run races, every race I've probably run over the last 40 years
requires a release form, and I don't think I've signed a paper release form in
ten years. I would assume that mechanism is portable to other, non-athletic
events. (Check a checkbox, "sign" your name by typing it in a text field.)

So is Eventbrite just particularly lame and behind the times, or am I so dense
I can't see the big deal right in front of me?

~~~
ramenmeal
Most event ticketing systems are 100% scams so I don't expect much.

